# Name That Dog!



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

*Roy Rogers' German shepherd:*

Speedy?
Bullet?
Quick Drawl?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bullet


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm gonna guess Quick Drawl. Wasn't his horse Bullet? No no his horse was trigger so I think yeah your right it's Bullet.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

do you remeber charlie browns yellow bird the one that alsways said wamp wamp wamp wamp thats wat that sounded like to me lol Say who lol 

im gonna best bullet because every else is


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The yellow bird was woodstock. I never remember him saying anything.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

oh well well i guess it was the teacher but i do remeber him and snoopy use to make that wamp wamp......... wamp wamp wamp wamp wamp.... sound thingy but it was just a joke


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

sw_df27 said:


> Bullet


You are correct!:woof:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Jed Clampett's hound dog on The Beverly Hillbillies, 1962-71:

Fred?
King?
Duke?


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

lol duke ??????? guessin here =] this is fun though =]


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think your right!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OK how about the dog on the "Brady bunch"


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

lol they had one on the brady bunch


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> lol duke ??????? guessin here =] this is fun though =]


Yes, Duke for the Hillbillies



redog said:


> OK how about the dog on the "Brady bunch"


Tiger. Remember how he crashed the wedding? lol!

Name of Little Ricky's puppy on 'I Love Lucy'?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:hammer: I don't have that series on DVD so that not fair.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How about the dog on the Partrigde Family.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no idea, cant even remember my own name without singing happy birthday :snow:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

hmmm.... this is fun.

no idea who little ricky's dog was. never watched the partridge family.

what about the dog from 7th heaven? isn't there a dog on that show?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy..... I cant beleive I knew that one! :hammer: 

How about Peewee Hermans dog?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, man, I can't remember. I used to love that show when I was a kid!!! Did Bozo have a dog?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

How about that Dennis the menace dog? He was a sheep dog I do believe but what was his name??? HHMMMM


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That would be Ruff.

Can anyone name Snoopy's brothers?


----------

